# New Battery for Pitmaster iQ110



## bama bbq (Jan 21, 2012)

Based on info from another site, I just ordered a new rechargeable lithium-ion battery pack for my Pimaster (PM) Auto Temp Controller (ATC) from ebay for $23.  It is 12v 6800mAh.  The PM runs at 500mAh max - so I anticipate ~300mAh avg (kicking on and off/speeding up and slowing down).  This should get me somewehere between 13 and 22 hours of ATC without having to run a drop cord from the RV when we go to the lake or to the races.  Can't wait to use it.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jan 31, 2012)

Keep us informed on how it turns out. I would be interested in see how well it performs.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2012)

Sweet if it works well I might have to go that route myself.


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 12, 2012)

Though I've yet to go more than 6 hours, I've done a couple cooks with the Li-Ion Battery pack now.  I have absolutely no complaints.  It charges fast and provides excellent 12v power to the Pitmaster iQ110 auto temp controller.  I'll do an all night packer brisket next weekend for the final test.  I simply place it on my utility pole base right now but I think I may add some velcro and attach it to the ATC.


----------



## sprky (Feb 12, 2012)

Cool idea, I'll bet it will work just fine.


----------



## bama bbq (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, the first overnight cook on the WSM proved that the battery does not last at least 11 hrs on one charge.  I put a packer on at 7:30 PM and when I got up at 6:30 it did not have enough juice to run the ATC.  So.. it looks like it can only be used for shorter cooks.  That is disappointing but good info.


----------

